# Airline Ticket question



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok so I a an Australian citizen and have been living in the USA for 13 yrs and I will be returning back with my US husband and son to stay and help my sick father, I am going to apply for the 820 Temporary Offshore while in tassie and I was wondering if I will have a red flag thrown at me if I book a one way ticket back to Australia.... any advise will be greatful ty


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

An Australian citizen does not need a return ticket, when returning home.

Some airlines do require non citizens of the destination country to hold a return ticket.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

JandE said:


> An Australian citizen does not need a return ticket, when returning home.
> 
> Some airlines do require non citizens of the destination country to hold a return ticket.


Thanks for the reply JandE. Maybe you can answer another question for me in regards to passports. Ok so I am Australian and my passport has expired. I am in the process of getting my citizenship here in the USA, which will make me a dual citizen and will get a US passport once I am done. So I sent an email to the Department of Immigration and Border control to asking about my passport, to see if I can travel on a US passport back to Australia and this is the reply I got:

Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

As an Australian citizen, to return to Australia you require an Australia passport, this is all you require to enter Australia as a citizen and we will be unable to grant any visas to your US passport to allow entry into Australia.

Yours sincerely,

eVisa RRV Helpdesk

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

So does this mean I cannot go back on a US passport even tho I have dual citizenship or do I have to have a valid Australian passport too???? Any advise would be great.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You NEED to renew your Australian passport.

As border says: you are not eligible for a visa, and getting one on a US passport may cause you problems at immigration.

Renew your Australian passport in the US, ASAP


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

JandE said:


> You NEED to renew your Australian passport.
> 
> As border says: you are not eligible for a visa, and getting one on a US passport may cause you problems at immigration.
> 
> Renew your Australian passport in the US, ASAP


Yeap I have an appointment in LA on the 2/2/2016 @ 930.....


----------

